# DNS Issues Today?



## YamahaRick (Oct 9, 2002)

Unsure who is to blame.

Currently in Las Vegas. Hotel wifi would connect fine from Sunday to this morning. No can do this (Tue) morning. Returned this afternoon, still nothing. All other sites I frequent are OK.

Just for grins, I connected to my T Mobile cellphone hotspot. Tada, here I am.

Just thought I'd post this in the event others elsewhere were having an issue.


----------



## Mike Lang (Nov 17, 1999)

We were down for a bit this morning but it was less than an hour.


----------



## H2ZX (May 19, 2021)

Was out in Orlando most of the day. When I went to a site down site, said was just me but saw last reported outage was hour and half earlier, did not come back here till hours later.


----------



## YamahaRick (Oct 9, 2002)

Now back via hotel wifi.


----------



## gweempose (Mar 23, 2003)

I was having issues with TCF yesterday as well. I could access it from my cell phone, but not from my home network. I went into my router and changed the DNS servers to Google servers and it fixed the problem.


----------



## ozzman73 (Nov 27, 2006)

Haven't been able to access TCF when behind my work VPN. It's never been a problem until this week.


----------



## ozzman73 (Nov 27, 2006)

ozzman73 said:


> Haven't been able to access TCF when behind my work VPN. It's never been a problem until this week.


For what is worth, working well again today.


----------

